# Cypripedium Sebastian



## Leo_5313 (Apr 7, 2013)

My first Cyp:
Cyp Sebastian (parviflorum x montanum)

















...and side-by-side comparison to a Paph. tonsum


----------



## JPMC (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice!

I notice that you grow it in a pot. Could you share your culture methods?


----------



## Dido (Apr 8, 2013)

looks good and young, mostly they have more then 1 flower. 

Would be interested on your media too. 

Hope all runns well for you.....


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 9, 2013)

I potted it in perlite plus small amounts of pumice and charcoal. Once every two weeks it gets k-lite. I will keep you updated regarding Plant growth with this media.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 10, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2013)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Small, in comparison to tonsum, but very beautiful.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2013)

A cute hybrid. It is interesting how the white lip color is dominant in many Cyp hybrids.

How long have you had it Leo? It should be interesting to see how it does in your relatively warm climate, especially during the winters. How did you vernalize it this year?


----------



## newbud (Apr 11, 2013)

Cyprimediums seem to be getting scarcer. Maybe it's just me or it's not really the blooming season yet. I love it when you post these. Very nice Cyp Leo.
Thanks


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 12, 2013)

newbud said:


> Cyprimediums seem to be getting scarcer. Maybe it's just me or it's not really the blooming season yet. I love it when you post these. Very nice Cyp Leo.
> Thanks



I think the cold Feb-March delayed the emergence of cyps here on the east coast. I just saw some of mine pop out last week. I think mine should bloom in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2013)

at least here in upstate ny, outside, the first native ones don't show up in flower until mid-may


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

Are the Cyp and the Tonsum friends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

